# 10 mo old humping like crazy



## Panchthedonch (Sep 25, 2018)

My handsome 10 month baby has been humping for a month. He will home in on a dog and stalk the dog. It’s embarassing. He will face rape or just hover and jump air next to the dog. I also feel like he’s always targeted bc if his balls. Anyway I want to neuter him so bad but I know there’s been studies saying to wait as long as possible. Should I wait the full year? He’s making life hard right now. Also his energy is increasing and he marks territory so much. A lot of alpha dogs seem to attack him. He never ever challanges and even tried to mess with dogs. He’s very good boy. I put him in training and have trained him everyday. Very excellent dog but that humping is severe. Like, I have to leave the park. But he needs off lead time and he likes to play so he won’t bust out the gate alone. Please share any advice!!! Thanks


----------



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

Been there... done that!!....Our boy Tucker was humping and marking everything in sight! He marked our brand new $3000 couch!.....that did for us. We had him neutered at 8 months. He is 11 months now and doing well. Still a ball of energy, but no humping or marking.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Don't neuter, there are clear health reasons not to do it, and frankly it looks funny. And, it will not stop this behavior, it is not sexual, but a display of dominance.

Gently redirect, don't allow him to do this, and see it as any other undesirable behavior that needs a training technique to eliminate. Increase the intensity of your disapproval until he gets the message.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Someone posted earlier about potty training that it is 2 parts: teaching them where it is ok to go and teaching them where not. Same applies to marking. Bende marked once in a pet shop when he was around 1 year old, he got a firm NO and we walked out from the shop without getting petted by the store staff, without new treats and toys. It has never happened again, he figured it quickly that this was the consequence. Miksa marked one of the chairs during our first Nosework class, we walked out from the room immediately and he lost his chance to find all the treats he could smell. Later on at another session he started lifting his leg again and we walked out immediately (post a firm NO) without him being able to mark, but he lost his chance again. He has not done it ever since, but will keep testing him on that, this seems to be the only place he does that and according to the trainer it is not unusual with dogs getting excited about the Nosework game to do it. We have increased now again with Miksa the praising for outdoor peeing/marking so that he knows that one is still fine.

As for humping: if he does it at the park, i would put a leash on him and walk him out. It is often excitement related, and not sexual. That means, no neutering will fix that. On top of the the possible health consequences there are lots of studies about how spaying/neutering a dog in the middle of a fear /behavior challenge period would actually get them stuck in that period as you don`t have the hormones any more which help them both in physical and mental development. So don`t look at it as embarrassing, just another area to work on with your dog and train him. He is a lucky dog, having an owner training him so well!


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

i know many here aren't - but I'm pro neuter. My vet suggested 6 months. I had it done at 8 months and by then he was humping and marking everything. Kicked out of daycare too. The health studies are confusing. Yes, there is a definite advantage to not neutering. But perhaps I'm wrong, but the next best, and not by that much, was to neuter at 6 - 12 months. 

Either way, 2 weeks later and we are happier for the behavior. Sorry to offend anyone who is anti-neuter. I appreciate your opinions


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

I tried to hold out on neutering as long as I could, but due to the humping, marking, and dominance issues noted at daycare, I had mine neutered at 11 months. Those behaviors practically disappeared after that, no more problems. Nothing has changed in his personality or activity level; he is now a few days shy of 15 months old. I agree that you should wait as long as possible for him to benefit from those hormones, but each dog and his environment is different. If you and your vet feel it is in his best interest, then you shouldn't worry about your decision.


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Without knowing your situation, just wondering...do you try to redirect when he humps? is he getting enough exercise, mental stimulation? Try putting him in his crate or otherwise separating him from you when he does it. Try using a squirt gun, not to the head, to startle and stop the behavior. Read the article at the link below. There are a lot of negatives, from delayed closure of growth plates, increased ligament tears and increased rates of cancer. My intact male plays with a spayed female neighbor dog and she humps him nearly every time they play and he never has. Maybe he's just a gentleman 





Spay-neuter considerations to maximize health https://ivcjournal.com/spay-neuter-considerations/ via @IVC Journal


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's like any other unwanted behavior, you have to correct him for it. That way, he learns other ways to deal with his excitement. 
Mine have always been around other dogs that wouldn't tolerate it. So between my, and their corrections it stopped quickly.


----------



## stephk (Dec 11, 2013)

We were in the exact same situation at the exact same age, it became unbearable and we couldn't even leave the house anymore. We had him neutered and it stopped. He is now 6yrs old no health issues, it didn't change his personality he literally bounded out of the vet the exact same way he bounded in. As people have said, you know your own situation and you need to do what feels right for you


----------



## Panchthedonch (Sep 25, 2018)

**** yah I TRAIN tf out of my dog everyday. He’s been in serious training with our trainer and I work with him everyday. He’s excellent. He’s also a very submissive dog. He only humps dogs he knows are super submissive too.

I work from home and so he gets at least 2 hour off leash time. We do puppy play dates. I walk him at least 3 miles doing collection of attention. I do mind games etc. I am INVESTED. Also OF COURSE I redirect when he humps. I give him harddddd NOS. He Knows I don’t like it but he just gets possessed by this hump demon and I have to leave. He has this smile on his face and looks like he’s truly getting pleasure. Anyway I am going to neuter him. Thanks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's easy to get frustrated when you put in a lot of work, and run into a stumbling block on training. 
Sometimes I give it a little break, and try to look at it with a fresh pair of eyes. If what I'm doing still doesn't work, it's time for a different approach. 

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## freealfin (Jun 8, 2017)

Panchthedonch said:


> My handsome 10 month baby has been humping for a month. He will home in on a dog and stalk the dog. It’s embarassing. He will face rape or just hover and jump air next to the dog. I also feel like he’s always targeted bc if his balls. Anyway I want to neuter him so bad but I know there’s been studies saying to wait as long as possible. Should I wait the full year? He’s making life hard right now. Also his energy is increasing and he marks territory so much. A lot of alpha dogs seem to attack him. He never ever challanges and even tried to mess with dogs. He’s very good boy. I put him in training and have trained him everyday. Very excellent dog but that humping is severe. Like, I have to leave the park. But he needs off lead time and he likes to play so he won’t bust out the gate alone. Please share any advice!!! Thanks


Vizslas are high everything dogs. Nothing mild. You should not fix him until about a year. Lots of data against doing it before. He will most likely mellow down after. I'm not for electric collar unless absolutely necessary. Never used one. but...if not using them means worst for your Vizsla for his entire life then by all means. By the way..I have two..1 YO (F) and the other 3 (M) ...they both hump some times but I can stop them by simple saying no...training takes time, consistency and perseverance.


----------

